# Advertising radio



## allprolawn&snow (Mar 16, 2007)

If your company were to recieve compensation in the form of radio advertising in return for lawn work on a seasonal basis would you take up on the offer we are looking at a weekly schedule that will take about two hours a week which translates into about $3500 dollars for 32 visits to the station and the owners home the station owner is offering us $3600 dollars in radio time Would you take the offer it is money we are going to spend either way and will this be a tax write off.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

This is 3 years old but it worked.. Click on the music note to listen.


http://www.alwaysgreenerlawn.com/newsletter.html


----------



## ckc (Dec 22, 2006)

If you feel its to your benifit, then do it. I do trade outs all the time. But I always charge full price and then some, even though you don't actually see the money, you are bartering against other services.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

allprolawn&snow said:


> If your company were to recieve compensation in the form of radio advertising in return for lawn work on a seasonal basis would you take up on the offer we are looking at a weekly schedule that will take about two hours a week which translates into about $3500 dollars for 32 visits to the station and the owners home the station owner is offering us $3600 dollars in radio time Would you take the offer it is money we are going to spend either way and will this be a tax write off.


I "Bartered" radio time for painting the outside of a Christian radio station as well as the mans house. Nice guy and all, but the advertisement stunk. Three calls. One I got to paint a Church which was a pretty cheap price and another two price shoppers. Not something I would say to do. The one problem with mine was it was a old gospel hour type with old people who at this point in their life dont care if the paint falls off or the house. Make sure it is a contemporary station with younger blood.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

I would say no. Here is why..

Radio is a unique form of advertising. Its done mostly for branding your company name. Most people listen to the radio in their car. Its highly unlikely people will either pull off to write down your number or turn their radio down and pick up their cell phone to call you. Unless your ad is very unique and played 50 times per day for weeks on end, people wil forget it the nanosecond the spot ends.


You also need the right audience exposure. One of the rules that applies to real esate that is also applicable in radio media is location, location, location. When will your spots run? Broadcast at 3:30 am when one lone listener is blowing bones and scanning the internet for a cheap hydroponic setup is worthless. On the flip side rush hour broadcasting is top dollar stuff. 

The most important part of the equation is execution. Radio spots are good for branding, but affecting a call to action is difficult. Listen to ads for a few hours on the radio. The majority are for branding..

Head On apply directly to the forehead..
Head On apply directly to the forehead..

Never once do they say "call 1-800-HEADACHE to order" You hear the ad so many times though, that when you do have a headache you may find yourself at a drug store scanning for the product. That's branding. 

Unless you are large with multi state location, branding for contractors is considered by many to be wasted advertising dollars. I tend to agree. Thirty five hundred dollars in target marketing generates $75,000in work for PressurePros (on average). A radio spot would never come close to that. I am at the stage where my marketing needs to generate immediate income. I would venture that almost everyone here is in the same boat.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Depend's on the station. Are the listeners your market? Is it a top station in the area? 

If they have some good dj's I would get them to do a play by play of you mowing the lawn. Have them call it like a football game. 

They could throw in the live commentary here and there between songs. Perhaps and "after lawn" interview too. This would happen once every week while you're there, but if the station makes it a recurring "gag' it benefits both parties. If you have different employees going every week, the dj's could have fun critiquing the different "players". Maybe pick an all star team at the end of the year, (I don't know how many people you have :laughing: ).

Two hours of mowing the grass could give a good dj a week's worth of material.


----------

